
Show HN: Instantly Turn Google Docs into reStructuredText - luxurytent
https://freethedocs.app/
======
luxurytent
Hi HN!

This is my little project that I'd consider at an _alpha_ state. The parser is
mostly functional but I have a lot of work to do on it, including things like
columns/rows which can span beyond their cell!

I hope you like it and if not find it useful, at least find it interesting :)

I debated sharing this and making it perfect but I think it's more fun to
launch something that's in the works and get feedback!

~~~
maxfan8
Is this open source?

~~~
luxurytent
I’ve been thinking of making it open source once it hits a reasonable level of
coverage. I don’t see why not, but unsure if there’s interest?

~~~
watersb
There's always interest, thanks!

I have been reaching for a good way to write, mostly markdown, but I often
want to drag images into a document and comment on them. I don't want crazy, I
want to save the docs in a simple markdown format that can be processed
further for knowledge base and blog.

